# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Free Consumer Protection Act Presentation

## Vexa

Hi guys. 

This is only my 2nd post here but I'm pleased to inform you that on the 5th of August 2009 at 18H30, I will on behalf of my firm VBK International be giving a free presentation tilted âThe Consumer Protection Act and Your Businessâ at the Cape Peninsula University of Technology, Bellville Campus auditorium.

The presentation is for the benefit of business people, their respective employees as well as independent professionals, and will provide insight into the legal implications and compliance obligations imposed on businesses by the recently enacted Consumer Protection Act.

For full details and to RSVP you can click on the advert displayed at www.cput.ac.za, and for a profile on the firm VBK International you can visit www.vbkinternational.com 

You can e-mail me directly at : vernon@vbkinternational.com with regard to any enquiries you may have with respect to the talk.

I look forward to your attendance.

----------


## Sieg

When will the Consumer Protection Act come into operation?

----------


## Vexa

Sorry for the late reply Sieq.

I've been busy setting up my business.

The CPA's administrative provisions will be effective in a year's time.

The substantive provisions which will impact on service providers will as a general rule be effective 18 months from the date the act was assented to by the President.

I regret to also inform you that the CPA talk has been postponed until further notice due to student disturbances at CPUT.

Should you require any further information you can send me a PM.

Thanks.

----------


## RogerH

Hi, (because this thread is about Seminars) I do run a Seminar that addressed the impact and implications of:
The New Companies ActKing III Code of Corporate GovernanceConsumer Protection
This is called the SINK or SWIM What's happening to my business in 2010?! Seminar.

I currently run them in Gauteng (Centurion, East and West Rand), KZN (Umhlanga and Highway Area) and Mpumalanga (Nelspruit).

I would be very interested in looking for people to collaborate with in these areas - as well as in the otehr parts of the country where there would be a need...

----------

